# 한국에 온 지 오래되지 않았어요



## Anatoli

Hi,

I'd like to make more sense of the phrase 한국에 온 *지* 오래되지 않았어요. What's the role of *지* in this sentence?


----------



## Stephen Lee

지 is
A bound noun used to indicate the duration of time from the occurrence of an incident until the present moment.

지 is since. 
한국에 온 지 = since I came to Korea.
오래되지 않았어요 = It hasn't been long.

한국어기초사전


----------



## Anatoli

Stephen Lee said:


> 지 is
> A bound noun used to indicate the duration of time from the occurrence of an incident until the present moment.
> 
> 지 is since.
> 한국에 온 지 = since I came to Korea.
> 오래되지 않았어요 = It hasn't been long.
> 
> 한국어기초사전


Thank you, Stephen! So, is 지 in 오래되지 않았어요 or in 묻지 마세요of the same origin with my example?


----------



## Stephen Lee

Anatoli said:


> Thank you, Stephen! So, is 지 in 오래되지 않았어요 or in 묻지 마세요of the same origin with my example?


Nope. the first '지' is noun (Bound noun: 의존 명사). but, the second '지' is Ending of a Word(어미). Those are not of the same origin. So you should space out the words(온(verb) V 지(bound noun)) in the first case. But you should not in the second. (오래되지(verb)/ 묻지(verb))


----------

